# Cameron & Shelly Wedding



## Lyncca (Sep 8, 2009)

Shelly is calm and sweet and Cameron, well, you judge for yourself  Here are some of the pics from their wedding day.

I took my lightstands and umbrellas for the formal shots (never used them before at a wedding, but they were an absolute necessity in the dark plantation house). At the reception I was trying to balance out the ambient light with my flash as much as possible. I am learning to dial in quicker and quicker with each new lighting scenario that arises. Anyway, that's why I think some aren't as sharp as they could be from the reception.

BTW, I was not first shooter for this wedding, but due to some odd circumstances, I ended being responsible for most of the bridals and formal shots. It was fun and let me stretch my wings a bit to do my own posing, lighting, etc.

First some of Shelly's bridals: 

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




8. Cameron dancing with his best friend.





9. Cake feeding negotiations. BTW, they wore it 





10. Cameron and Shelly sharing their first dance with their baby girl





11. An emotional moment with Dad:





12. This had to be the best candid of all night. Shelly is all delicate and takes a sip of her champagne and gives Cameron "the look" when she realizes his is gone in one gulp. Cameron's response? "What? I thought it was a shot!"


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Sep 8, 2009)

Wow, what ugly wallpaper :lmao:

Doesn't help the photos but you managed to get beautiful ones anyway. I went thru this new set and thought this is what you were meant to do. You capture such beautiful moments, incredible expressions. Do you feel ready to go on your own yet?

The only one I do not like is #2 because of her hands. #1 could have been better if you had closed the gap in the sheers and moved the bride right in front of the window or, at least, framed it so as to not show the wallpaper.

#11 is absolutely beautiful. Feel like crying along with her. Just burn his collar a bit.

Once again, very good job.


----------



## Christie Photo (Sep 8, 2009)

Every time you post, I can see you're gaining experience.

Sooo.....  with that in mind, I'll start to offer tougher challenges.  OK?

Where's the bouquet in the first four?  There reason I'm addressing these four is they are not what I call candids, but portraits.  

And it's time to begin refining your posing.  In the first view:  Very nice setting.  While you have good ratio (balance) between the light outdoors and the light you have on her, it's not very convincing.  The "mind's eye" is telling me the direction of light should appear more to come from the window.  Also, she could be turned.  Either direction, but do turn her so her shoulder is not dead-on at the camera.  This would achieve several things:  give more depth to the subject, allow more flow, or motion, by having her shift her weight to one foot, and with the right direction of light, show more texture of the gown.  Add the bouquet in one hand, watch out for those fingers peeking out in back, and, voila!

Good goin', Lyncca!  I can see it won't be really long before you're the premier wedding photographer here.

-Pete


----------



## Lyncca (Sep 8, 2009)

> Wow, what ugly wallpaper :lmao:
> 
> Doesn't help the photos but you managed to get beautiful ones anyway. I went thru this new set and thought this is what you were meant to do. You capture such beautiful moments, incredible expressions. Do you feel ready to go on your own yet?
> 
> ...


 
Thanks so much for the positive feedback and critiques. 

The wallpaper is vintage and part of the era of the house, so it is part of the environment. I do agree on her hands being off in #2.

I'm getting pretty close to being pretty comfortable to be on my own. Honestly, I was more comfortable leading than trying to stay out of the way. I like the freedom, good, bad or otherwise to make the decisions. 

The only thing I am lacking really is gear. I think I really need a 24-70 f2.8 at a minimum and a second shooter with a 70-200, but I could afford to rent it if I shoot my own, where I can't as a second. I love primes, but in the middle of a ceremony its hard to swap lenses a lot and sometimes you just can't back up enough or move in tight enough and I don't want to miss any key moments.


----------



## Lyncca (Sep 8, 2009)

Christie Photo said:


> Every time you post, I can see you're gaining experience.
> 
> Sooo..... with that in mind, I'll start to offer tougher challenges. OK?
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the great critique Pete.  I will work on your suggestions.  I'm getting some books about bridal posing and lighting is kicking my butt.  As far as the bouquet, to my annoyance, it was not there until we were to shoot the bridesmaids (she was having bridals earlier in the day).  She didn't have her ring either!

We decided that she was TOO laid back of a bride!  She just didn't worry about any of the details at all. LOL


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Sep 8, 2009)

You're good, get over it.
:lmao:


----------



## Lyncca (Sep 8, 2009)

c.cloudwalker said:


> You're good, get over it.
> :lmao:


 
Oh there is the other thing to keep me from shooting lead...  I can't seem to get anyone to hire me to save my life!  I do have one wedding booked for next year at the same location that came from another photographer that was already booked.  My hits have drastically gone up since getting rid of my pure flash site, but no inquiries yet.

All the photographers I know say it is word of mouth, but obviously I don't get that shooting second at another photogs weddings.  I'm trying to be patient, but it isn't one of my strong points, its the same reason I don't settle for mediocre in my shooting either.  I want to be perfect. NOW! LOL


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Sep 8, 2009)

So it's time time to learn about business. As some here people keep saying the business of photography is about business way more that it is about photography.

Weddings are local work (what I call retail) and you will do better with word of mouth than with a site. The site is a very useful tool but that is all it is. The marketing needs to be more personal. And, NO, you can't market yourself at weddings where you are the second shooter.

Does Fort Worth have wedding shows? Be there. Some of the dress shop have shows? Be there. Get business cards and leave them everywhere. Business cards are the cheapest advertising there is. I used to leave mine on restaurant tables and bathroom. Just leave them everywhere you can. They're cheap.

Word of mouth will come when you start being first shooter.


----------



## Lyncca (Sep 9, 2009)

c.cloudwalker said:


> So it's time time to learn about business. As some here people keep saying the business of photography is about business way more that it is about photography.
> 
> Weddings are local work (what I call retail) and you will do better with word of mouth than with a site. The site is a very useful tool but that is all it is. The marketing needs to be more personal. And, NO, you can't market yourself at weddings where you are the second shooter.
> 
> ...


 
I got cards and give them to everyone. I have friends that are putting them in stores for me. I had my cards in my mom's credit union in a well off area for a month and not one call!

I've done google ads for a week so far and nothing. 

I've got a Facebook fan page with lots of fans and lots of comments and lots of "oh I gotta get you to do my pictures!", but nada.

I have senior reps that have brought up nothing so far. I have a referral program of $25 product credit for seniors and any clients that send someone my way. That has brought me one client with my smallest print package ($140).

I'm handing out cards, talking to everyone and their dog. I can't afford a bridal show yet (not so much as the cost itself but samples, etc.), but the dress show or other vendors might be a good idea. There is a pretty well known cake vendor up the road that I am going to go talk to as well. 

A local restaurant I go to is having a charity event that I will be shooting in a few weeks and they are letting me put my cards out there. I haven't resorted to putting my cards in bathroom, but I'm close!

Now, I have actually had quite a few people want me to shoot their weddings and give them the CD for like $200-$400. They just can't get why I would rather nothing at all than $200.  So, I've turned down 4 in that category. It is frustrating to say the least.

I will try to hook up with some of the local vendors and see what comes of that.


----------



## camz (Sep 9, 2009)

Lyncca said:


> c.cloudwalker said:
> 
> 
> > So it's time time to learn about business. As some here people keep saying the business of photography is about business way more that it is about photography.
> ...



Lyncca I think your work is really good and if you were in our area you can easily charge in the $3500 range just for the sitting fee(Yes without prints).  I think you're struggles are just b/c you're starting and need the exposure.  Once you've build that portfolio your work will self itself through referrals.  Our first season we were charging client's dirt cheap in order to build a portfolio and get the exposure. I mean who would pay 3k for a photographer that has nothing to show for? - so we earned our stripes and gathered all the experience and work we could doing jobs for cheap.  We really only struggled the first season but once the following year came and the word was out referrals started pouring in from clients, clients' relatives and friends, client's coworkers etc.  It really is a referral based business.  A wedding is such a personal event that it is difficult for clients to just hire based on a cold lead.  I think to just get your name out there wouldn't be a bad idea for the first season but make sure once it snowballs to shift your approach and not get tagged as the "cheap wedding photographer".  So once you've made that shift, stick with your guns in your deserved price range.  

Like you said also marketing to vendors is a good idea.  Also what I found usueful is to market to wedding planners...very great networking tool.  DJ's and florists don't come in as handy since they're usually the last one to be chosen by the bride and groom...remember event planners, photographers and venues get chosen first so I suggest stick with these vendors when marketing.  Also rub shoulders with other photographers which is helpful when they can't cover an event because of double booking...it's good to be a back up for studios as well.

Good job again on this series


----------



## Lyncca (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks camz   It looks like I have to learn patience whether I like it or not


----------



## Nicholas James Photo (Sep 10, 2009)

I have been watching your posts and without a doubt you are a quick learner and have improved beyond a shadow of a doubt. 
It's time now to go it alone (perhaps taking your own second shooter for added confidence), because you are good enough, if you consider some of the pics above - 2, 3, 6, 8, 10, 11 and 12 are excellent. 1 and 4 I would put in the trash can which is not your fault unless you picked the wallpaper (however you did pose them there, were there no other choices) 5 and 7 were a little "everyone does these" 9 would have been brilliant had it been pin sharp (on the other hand you may have lost the moment)
You do, sometimes, have an issue with focusing which you may want to work on. No big deal, just needs a little touch here and there.
My only advice to going it alone, is that in the begining  take double the ammount of pics you normaly would (even if you take zillions - take more) because it also gives you confidence that you will at least have a portfolio to be proud of to show the B&G. I know this ups your workflow but hey nobody ever said it was easy.
I cant wait to see your next portfolio and remember that the UK is saturated with wedding photographers so dont come here LOL


----------



## JayClark79 (Sep 10, 2009)

Great shoot, Im a newb but i think 8 and 10 might have a bit to much skin softening done to them? Could just be me though.


----------



## Lyncca (Sep 11, 2009)

Nicholas James Photo said:


> I have been watching your posts and without a doubt you are a quick learner and have improved beyond a shadow of a doubt.
> It's time now to go it alone (perhaps taking your own second shooter for added confidence), because you are good enough, if you consider some of the pics above - 2, 3, 6, 8, 10, 11 and 12 are excellent. 1 and 4 I would put in the trash can which is not your fault unless you picked the wallpaper (however you did pose them there, were there no other choices) 5 and 7 were a little "everyone does these" 9 would have been brilliant had it been pin sharp (on the other hand you may have lost the moment)
> You do, sometimes, have an issue with focusing which you may want to work on. No big deal, just needs a little touch here and there.
> My only advice to going it alone, is that in the begining take double the ammount of pics you normaly would (even if you take zillions - take more) because it also gives you confidence that you will at least have a portfolio to be proud of to show the B&G. I know this ups your workflow but hey nobody ever said it was easy.
> I cant wait to see your next portfolio and remember that the UK is saturated with wedding photographers so dont come here LOL


 
Thanks Nick for all the positive feedback  



JayClark79 said:


> Great shoot, Im a newb but i think 8 and 10 might have a bit to much skin softening done to them? Could just be me though.


 
Jay, those look too softened because the focus was a little soft.  I was struggling with balancing the ambient light with keeping a high enough shutter speed. So yea, they aren't perfect, but I loved the moments caught anyway.


----------

